
Ask HN: How to Improve My Team's Security Awareness? - ahmedk92
I&#x27;m your average developer in your average IT firm that makes your conventional products. But these days, we have a customer who has security as his TOP requirement.<p>I heard the summary of the first meeting with our project manager. He seems OBSESSED with security. He even wants us to use specific technologies that he believes is secure.<p>I&#x27;m worried a bit about that, because an earlier technical discussion with my team rendered us not so security-aware (in my opinion of course). Worse, except for me, the team seems content with their background and knowledge.<p>I thought of asking for a security consultation service. Another thing is me self-studying, and by Socratic questioning, we get to acknowledge our lag.<p>Any additions is welcome.
======
g0tham
I'd highly recommend:
[https://www.hacksplaining.com/](https://www.hacksplaining.com/)

They call their collection of lessons: "Comprehensive Security Training for
Developers".

~~~
ahmedk92
Excellent. Thank you.

